# 67 GTO rear body mount repair



## fastgenious (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey guys,

New to the forum and in the last month purchased a 67 GTO hardtop. The only problem areas are the 2 rear body mounts. Corrosion has done its job and I need to replace the mounts and also the brackets. Does anyone know the process of cutting out the old mounts and average cost of the job? Everywhere else the car looks pretty much rust free so I quess I am kind of lucky. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

try your local body sho[ that speciallizes in older cars


----------

